# Pairs Texas scramble handicap?



## woody69 (Jan 21, 2016)

Does anyone know what is usually used to calculate handicap for pairs texas scramble strokeplay comp? I have seen 10% combined (although that is usually for 3 and 4 balls) or 25% combined, but it all seems a little vague. I know it is not a recognised format so doesn't have an official calc, but wondered what people recommended.

25% seemed a little 'unfair' (for want of a better word). If you have 15 and a 20 handicap pair they will be playing to 8.75. If you had a 5 and a 15 they would be playing to 5, so this would seem to favour the lower handicap player would it not?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 21, 2016)

Will always depend on what the clubs rules are 

We have three scrambles 

One is a board comp - 10% combined

The other two just social - one is 15% and the mixed one is 25%


----------



## woody69 (Jan 21, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Will always depend on what the clubs rules are 

We have three scrambles 

One is a board comp - 10% combined

The other two just social - one is 15% and the mixed one is 25%
		
Click to expand...

Sure, get that it is down to the club, but any of those combinations seem to favour the lower handicap player do they not?

Using my hypothetical players

15+20 will get 3.5 shots with 10% where as the 5+15 will get 2 shots. Surely the 15+20 are further from the 5+15 than just 1.5 shots?

Wonder if any actual analysis of Texas scores has been conducted.


----------



## WWG (Jan 21, 2016)

I haven't been playing long, but have played Texas scramble a few times. It has to be the best golf game in the world, and should never be taken to seriously, and that's probably why I like it so much.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 21, 2016)

Wherever I've played it it's been 1/10 combined for teams of 4, 1/8 for teams of 3.  Working on that, 1/6 seems about right; a pair of 6 handicappers get 2 shots, a pair of 12 handicappers get 4 shots,  a pair of 18 handicappers get 6 shots,  a pair of 24 handicappers get 8 shots.


----------



## moogie (Jan 21, 2016)

There's a pairs Texas scramble open at a local club soon,  it's 30% of combined,  for this particular open.
But there are no firm rules for this format

At my club,  we only ever have 4 man team Texas scramble comps,  with 10% handicaps,  if a team only had 3 members they would get 10% plus an additional 2 strokes


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 21, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Wherever I've played it it's been 1/10 combined for teams of 4, 1/8 for teams of 3.  Working on that, 1/6 seems about right; a pair of 6 handicappers get 2 shots, a pair of 12 handicappers get 4 shots,  a pair of 18 handicappers get 6 shots,  a pair of 24 handicappers get 8 shots.
		
Click to expand...

 Also 7 drives each if i remember correctly,  in a 2 man Texas Scramble.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 21, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Also 7 drives each if i remember correctly,  in a 2 man Texas Scramble.
		
Click to expand...

4 each for a 4 & 5 each for a 3, so seems reasonable.  If you want a nasty twist in a 4 man team, 4 tee shots each including a par 3.  That can bring the pains on at the right course; Thorpeness springs to mind.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 21, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			4 each for a 4 & 5 each for a 3, so seems reasonable.  If you want a nasty twist in a 4 man team, 4 tee shots each including a par 3.  That can bring the pains on at the right course; Thorpeness springs to mind.
		
Click to expand...

At my place par 3s don't count as a drive in scrambles (we only have 3 par 3s) .
Some other courses require that one drive from each player must be at a par 3.


----------

